# I am happier when its raining



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*-*

.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Rain can be very relaxing. I enjoy the sound of it. Harsh sunlight is one of my pet peeves. It's very bothersome to take a walk with the sun in my eyes. I love taking a walk on cloudy days. Cloudy days are the best. When the sun is still high, and the clouds are covering it, filtering it's harsh rays.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I disliked rain when we lived in Seattle because it was a constant thing, but now its such a relief, I love going for walks in the rain, even when I get home drenched from head to toe, I just like that depressive, quiet state of mind, no people around.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I love the rain as long as I'm not out in it! I miss living high up in an apartment building, when I could stand at the window and watch the rain for ages. Now I'm living at ground level and I have to keep my blinds shut so that I don't have passers-by looking in at me


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Thunderstorms produce negative ions which make you feel good. It supposedly releases serotonin in your brain.


----------



## sweetnightengale (Jan 23, 2006)

ugh I wish I liked rain. I get soooooooooo down on rainy gloomy days. I'm soo affected by the change of summer to fall too. 

And that thunderstorm thing doesn't work for me AT ALL because I am more afraid of thunderstorms than I am of 
giving presentations. Lightening PETRIFIES me.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I agree that the sound of rain can be quite relaxing. On days like that, I'd rather curl up with a good book or a crochet project and a good movie than do anything else. But... if I have to be out in it... not my favorite thing :um


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Strange?
> 
> Earlier today it started raining, and I felt a sense of relief. I love it when it rains. It's relaxing for some reason. A lot of people prefer a sunny day, but not me. Heavy rain, especially a thunder storm, makes me happy.
> 
> I even like to go outside when its raining.


I definately know what you mean. For me i think it's something about the weather matching my mood. If it's all sunny it just does not fit with my feelings inside. I generally like when it's all grey and dark and the suns hiding somewhere. It's probably like how a painting a gloomy picture can help or watching a sad movie or listening to some sad music. Letting the feelings inside get out.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I hate grey cloudy rainy days, mainly cause I can't go for walks outside, but just because it affects my mood. Thunderstorms I like, but just when it's grey and dank, I don't like. I have much more enjoyable nature walks when it's sunny because sunlight boosts endorphine levels I think.


----------



## SamuraiLostInTime (Nov 26, 2003)

Visual rain and the sound of it are quite soothing.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I love the rain! I woke up today and was quite happy to see it was a cloudy day.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah. The rain feels good to me for some reason. But it wouldn't be fun if it was everyday.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Njodis said:


> Strange?
> 
> Earlier today it started raining, and I felt a sense of relief. I love it when it rains. It's relaxing for some reason. A lot of people prefer a sunny day, but not me. Heavy rain, especially a thunder storm, makes me happy.
> 
> I even like to go outside when its raining.


Rain is cool when theres nothing to do, but i hate it when it kills your plans!

I do love thunderstorms though, they are fun to watch. That thats in the air, like the atmosphere, right before a big one hits is neat.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

copper said:


> Thunderstorms produce negative ions which make you feel good. It supposedly releases serotonin in your brain.


That is really interesting. I didn't know that. Thanks!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love rain and thunderstorms. Sunny is boring.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Noca said:


> I love rain and thunderstorms. Sunny is boring.


Me too, sunny is too damn cheery. :lol


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Watching rain fall is relaxing, almost like I'm looking in to a fish bowl.
However snow is great, and every so often there's Thundersnow, from the lafe effect, maybe once a year, the lightening is very bright and it usually only happens once or twice. But it is so cool (and freaky).


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I love the rain. And snow... and fog. I don't have a HUGE problem with the sun, but it is bright. And hot. And you can't read in it, because it shines off your page and blinds you. Actually it reflects off a lot of things and blinds you. I like cloudy days.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Me and Shirley Manson agree! :yes


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Fog is awesome. Recently there has been many foggy days at school, sometimes so much that I can't see the next building, it's really fun.
Almost like being covered in a big blanket.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I love the rain! I just hate that it makes my hair frizzy :lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I wish it never stopped raining.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I love the rain, but not while I'm driving :no


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

I love rain. It is relaxing soothing and calm. It is great to cuddle up with a partner or play around during a rainstorm.

Rain is fun for outdoors stuff-- I love tearing up a muddy piece of singletrack (mt biking for those who don't know what I'm talking about), it makes everything pretty and green and it swells up rivers and makes them look cooler.

Plus getting dry after being wet has always felt better than getting wet after being dry.

I also like snowstorms/blizzards. Need to have a snowblower or some kind of plow I hate shoveling.


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

I am too. I love the rain.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Njodis said:


> Earlier today it started raining, and I felt a sense of relief. I love it when it rains. It's relaxing for some reason. A lot of people prefer a sunny day, but not me. Heavy rain, especially a thunder storm, makes me happy.


When I was younger, my best friend, who went to the same babysitter as I did, would always want to play outside. She was agressive and sometimes even mean, and I hated playing outside because she'd want to practice kickball and I'd have to roll the ball for her over and over and over... If we got to go in my babysitter's pool, in the summer, we'd have to play Marco Polo with her son and his friend, and I always had to be Marco, and I never seemed to win...

When it rained, we got to stay in and watch TV, or play Barbies. I got teased for reading so much, but I'd enjoy doing that, too. 

The rain will always be my favorite weather. Bring on the thunder and lightning, too. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Heavy rain is nice but when it's dank and drizzly or even just cloudy for several days straight I start getting depressed.


----------



## CavedIn (Oct 13, 2006)

I love the rain, I find it soothing as well. 
When it's sunny outside I feel pressurised to be out in it because people like my dad will say you shouldn't be inside missing out on a sunny day, and I usually do miss out on them...I especially feel bad on summer days when all these people are walking around outside in the sun and I'm inside, not feeling apart of it. 
I feel more comfortable outside when it's raining because less people are around, I can wear a coat, put my hood up and I feel more hidden and protected. And if I want to stay inside on a rainy day then I don't have to feel guilty and abnormal about it.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

i love rain. . its fun to dance in. lol. I play in the rain if people will play with me. i also just love a cloudy or gray day. . .


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Njodis said:


> I even like to go outside when its raining.


I love to go for a long walk in the rain. There's nothing more beautiful.

I hate sunny days...the sunlight hurts my eyes, and gives me a terrible headache.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Come be my roommate. I live in NW Washington. November-February, that old sun won't bother you. 

Oh let's see, look out the window right now and it's.... raining! And cloudy - ah!


Actually, you really can't beat the weather here, IMHO. I just don't care for the really gusty storms. Otherwise, it's great! 

I'm with you guys, I *heart* rain and overcast etc.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Heh...that does look nice. Although I do enjoy it being a bit colder.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I've been having a bad stretch of time. Luckily for me it snowed today, and everything seemed fine.

snow has a huge calming effect on me. I got finished with my Logic test early, and just sat and watched it until my next class.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_I'm only happy when it rains..._

I've always been that way. People talk about rain like it's a terrible thing, but they suck. It's the best time to sleep. Actually I find the bright *** sun depressing. That's why I have my windows covered in my room.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Me too, the rain helps to keep scum off the streets, and I can wear a big coat which hides me.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

nothing_to_say said:


> Me too, the rain helps to keep scum off the streets, and I can wear a big coat which hides me.


Hoodies. I love hiding in them. Plus you get that whole "Luke-Skywalker- aren't-I-cool" feeling. (*nerd*)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah and you notice that when it's gloomy and rainy, people usually aren't out and about. I love that aspect of it too.

When it's bright and sunny, everyone's outside being noisy and annoying.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

im only happy whenit rains
i feel good when things are goin wrong
i only listen to the sad, sad songs
let me tell ya bout my new obsession
im runnin high up on a deep depression
im only happy when it raiiiiiiiinnnsss

garbage is a pretty good band.

anywho, i agree. i too am usually in a better mood when its raining. i love storms.


----------

